# Butterbean Next For Kimbo



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

A lot of talk is surfacing in relation to who Kimbo should face next. So far, he is still largely tested in the cage. He's never been taken down or solidly hit.

At this point, it would be wise to advance him at the proper pace. And a jump up in skill level could bring about a quick loss. Look what happened with Lesnar in the UFC. Controversial or not, even though Lesnar looked good, he was subbed by someone with much higher ground skills.

Kimbo's tough, but someone like Ken Shamrock (whose name is floating around as a future opponent) certainly has a ground game years ahead mof Kimbo. He could catch Slice in a variety of leg locks.

Butterbean is seen somewhat in the same light as Kimbo is right now. They seem to be "novelty" acts. Kimbo VS. Tank was called a "Freak Show" by many. Most Butterbean fights are called the same. 

Regardless of what anyone may think of Butterbean, he is a tough man with a very good record, and lots of MMA experience. He may not have a great ground game, but he has experience - and should have an advantage if the fight went to the ground, at least in submissions. Though, it would be unlikely that Kimbo VS. Butterbean would end in Bean catching Slice in a gogopolata.

Butterbean seems like a good choice as an opponent for Kimbo. It wouldn't be a walk in the park for Kimbo. It's a big step up in competition. Bean might actually be the favorite. He has good pro boxing experience. If he beats Kimbo in the stand up, could Slice take Bean down?

Interesting match up. It seems up Gary Shaw's alley. I'd like to see him make it happen. With his roots in boxing, Butterbean should be in Shaw's Rolodex somewhere.

Discuss...


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

I don't know if the Bean could even fight under the regulations here. Wouldn't he have to make 265 lbs? lol,lol,lol.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

Bean all the way


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Couldn't happen in the U.S. As LivingDeadMan said, Butterbean couldn't make the 265 lbs. HW limit.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

How much does Bean weigh? I forgot about the weight issue. 

Hasn't he fought in the US?


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

last time i checked he was damn near 425 pounds maybe even more


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Bean would ba a bad matchup for Kimbo. You ain't knocking the Beanster out, so how is he going to win? Butterbean by knee bar :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

raymardo said:


> How much does Bean weigh? I forgot about the weight issue.
> 
> Hasn't he fought in the US?


Bean has fought stateside and they let him fight in superheavyweight ..Just because UFC doesnt have superheavyweight doesnt mean bean and kimbo couldnt fight at SHW ..the commision would let it go on


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

bigdog89 said:


> Bean has fought stateside and they let him fight in superheavyweight ..Just because UFC doesnt have superheavyweight doesnt mean bean and kimbo couldnt fight at SHW ..the commision would let it go on


Kimbo weighed in at 234 lbs for the Abbott fight. I highly doubt he's gonna put on over 30 lbs so he can fight Butterbean.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I definitely don't think that Bean Bag is on the same level as Kimbo, Bean's a way better and experienced fighter than Kimbo. The dude has sand bags for hands and granite for chin.

Plus I doubt Bas' training will be any help because it's almost impossible to do a liver shot on Beannie.


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

it's a fight i'd like to see but it won't happen because of the weight issue. i would really like to see kimbo fight a good standup fighter someone who trains hard and means business, what about kimbo v arlovski? that would be a nice step up for kimbo


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

plazzman said:


> I definitely don't think that Bean Bag is on the same level as Kimbo, Bean's a way better and experienced fighter than Kimbo. The dude has sand bags for hands and granite for chin.
> 
> Plus I doubt Bas' training will be any help because it's almost impossible to do a liver shot on Beannie.


Plazz, I hope you don't think I was implying that they are on the same level. I was saying that Bean has much more experience, but that they seem to be classified the same as far as "Freakshow" type fighters.

On a side note, I saw your Photoshop paintings. Keep at it. Nice work,:thumbsup:


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

Butterbean at over 425? So Kimbo would be fighting a guy who weighed over 150 more pounds then him? How bout next we book Nate Diez vs. Fedor?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

raymardo said:


> Plazz, I hope you don't think I was implying that they are on the same level. I was saying that Bean has much more experience, but that they seem to be classified the same as far as "Freakshow" type fighters.
> 
> On a side note, I saw your Photoshop paintings. Keep at it. Nice work,:thumbsup:


Oh ok, yeah then thats true for sure, freak showy they are!

PS: Thanks bud appreciate it.


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

Grabaka said:


> Kimbo weighed in at 234 lbs for the Abbott fight. I highly doubt he's gonna put on over 30 lbs so he can fight Butterbean.


Never said hed really have to I mean hey didnt strikeforce signedf bob sapp now shouldnt that e hard for someone to get near his weight oh yea thats right they let you fight SHW its pretty much open weight..and it could happen overseas in a cage rage co promotion if they wanted around the athletic commisons.


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

bigdog89 said:


> Never said hed really have to I mean hey didnt strikeforce signedf bob sapp now shouldnt that e hard for someone to get near his weight oh yea thats right they let you fight SHW its pretty much open weight..and it could happen overseas in a cage rage co promotion if they wanted around the athletic commisons.


SHW is anything over 265. As I said, Kimbo fights at around 235. He wouldn't put on 30 lbs to fight Butterbean. There would be no reason to. Also, Jan Nortje(the guy Sapp is fighting in Strikeforce) is 6'10" 310 lbs, and a tomato can.

Not too many SHW are taken seriously. Most are overweight slobs, or fighters that will never be contenders. That's why you see guys like Antonio Silva cutting down to fight at HW, because he wants to fight actual top fighters, not freakshows.

I also doubt that Pro Elite/EliteXC would put Kimbo on a Cage Rage show, because he's a much bigger draw in the States.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

I just don't see why kimbo would want to do this in interviews both him and bas state that he (kimbo) wants to be legit and make a statement.... well what statement can you make by fighting a 400 pound mountain? lol although it's not really much when you fight tank as well but tank was considered a threat back in the day so i see where that one makes sense but butterbean?


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

This fight would make no sense to Kimbo with Bas behind him if he wants to be seen as legitimate.


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

Lotus669 said:


> I just don't see why kimbo would want to do this in interviews both him and bas state that he (kimbo) wants to be legit and make a statement.... well what statement can you make by fighting a 400 pound mountain? lol although it's not really much when you fight tank as well but tank was considered a threat back in the day so i see where that one makes sense but butterbean?


Fighting him for his boxing background .If he beats him standing (which i doubt) then hes got cred as a legit striker and if he takes him down then wins there hes showing some evolution in his game.
And if he loses itd be by **lucky ** punch as people wil say if he gets knocked out ...


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

If Butterbean can kimura the ALMIGHTY Zuluzinho, then Kimbo's certainly in trouble.


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

i wanna see kimbo fight someone that will further his reputation as an mma fighter. i think he should fight tim sylvia.


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

that would be an interesting match up between tim silvia and kimbo. I see silvia taking it out in round 2 giving kimbo the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## mamfi (Dec 8, 2007)

I really don't see what's wrong with Kimbo fighting guys like Tank at the beginning. Let him get some experience in the cage and give him more time to train before calling him a joke, or saying he needs to fight tier one competition. He hasn't been training all that long anyways. Most people don't compete much during their first year and a half of serious training, and certainly not against anything like a top tier opponant. Give the guy a break. (just sayin)


----------



## The Greyman (Mar 23, 2007)

raymardo said:


> How much does Bean weigh? I forgot about the weight issue.
> 
> Hasn't he fought in the US?



Yes he fought in Pride32 in Las Vegas one of the last few Pride events. he won in i think about 30 seconds


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

The Greyman said:


> Yes he fought in Pride32 in Las Vegas one of the last few Pride events. he won in i think about 30 seconds


Was he near 400 pounds?


----------



## res0kkw (Feb 26, 2007)

Seriously if they brought Butter bean in i would not watch it.


Does anyone actualy want to see a butterbean?


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

LivingDedMan said:


> I don't know if the Bean could even fight under the regulations here. Wouldn't he have to make 265 lbs? lol,lol,lol.


It's not a stretch. As I understood it, when Kimbo first started MMA he was 265 lbs. So it wouldn't be that crazy to throw the weight back on.

But is Butterbean really as bad ass as you guys say? I was under the impression that he was a can. I've seen him get like one impressive knockout victory... But his conditioning can't be good, right?


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

Butterbean is set to fight "Big Daddy" Gary Goodridge in April at Yamma Pit Fighting. I wouldn't mind seeing the winner fight Kimbo, as Goodridge has kind of called Kimbo out on his website recently...Here's what he had to say:

*“I would pardon the expression females… I would **** him, turn him over my knee and spank his ass, just for show. He might be tough on the street with 10yr old girls. And can pay someone to lose to him in the ring. I promise my friends, I will not sell out. I have enough money and I love breaking peoples sand castle. I don’t think the promoter would let me fight him. Like I said he brings money to the event. If he looses it would be divesting to the event right now. Just imagine a tough guy from the streets that looses to no bodies in the ring??? *


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

Grabaka said:


> Kimbo weighed in at 234 lbs for the Abbott fight. I highly doubt he's gonna put on over 30 lbs so he can fight Butterbean.


Aleks Emelianenko vs Eric Pele was a SHW bout even thought Aleksander weighed in under 265 lb


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

I want to see Kimbo/Ricco. Same organization, should be a no brainer.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

no way in hell h could make weight


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

Manx said:


> Butterbean is set to fight "Big Daddy" Gary Goodridge in April at Yamma Pit Fighting. I wouldn't mind seeing the winner fight Kimbo, as Goodridge has kind of called Kimbo out on his website recently...Here's what he had to say:
> 
> *“I would pardon the expression females… I would **** him, turn him over my knee and spank his ass, just for show. He might be tough on the street with 10yr old girls. And can pay someone to lose to him in the ring. I promise my friends, I will not sell out. I have enough money and I love breaking peoples sand castle. I don’t think the promoter would let me fight him. Like I said he brings money to the event. If he looses it would be divesting to the event right now. Just imagine a tough guy from the streets that looses to no bodies in the ring??? *


That would be awesome seeing big daddy taking out kimbo


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

res0kkw said:


> Seriously if they brought Butter bean in i would not watch it.
> 
> 
> Does anyone actualy want to see a butterbean?


:sign04:*?*

Hatin' on Butterbean? :confused02: :boo01:

The Beanster = entertainment


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

Are you guys kidding me??? your calling Butterbean legit???

The guy is an out of shape 40 year old has been.... he lost his most recent fight.

I dont see how butterbean is a step up for him.


1. Kimbo fights Ray mercer a 60 something year old dude with no mma training, and clearly in it for the pay check.

2. Kimbo fights some mma guy iv never heard of who admited in an interview that he purposly quit because of fear.

3. Kimbo fights Tank Abbot who hasnt won a fight in the last 9 years and lost his last 9 our of 10 fights (i think)

4. KIMBO fights BUTTERBEAN a 400+ pound man who lost his last fight and is 40 years old.


A step up maybe (only record wise)

Give him some legit fighter
"Musts"
+In Shape
+Knows how to strike
+Knows the ground game
+Strong
+Traind atleast 2 years in mma

I personally say give him someone "AROUND" Eddie Sanches level


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Manx said:


> Butterbean is set to fight "Big Daddy" Gary Goodridge in April at Yamma Pit Fighting. I wouldn't mind seeing the winner fight Kimbo, as Goodridge has kind of called Kimbo out on his website recently...Here's what he had to say:
> 
> *“I would pardon the expression females… I would **** him, turn him over my knee and spank his ass, just for show. He might be tough on the street with 10yr old girls. And can pay someone to lose to him in the ring. I promise my friends, I will not sell out. I have enough money and I love breaking peoples sand castle. I don’t think the promoter would let me fight him. Like I said he brings money to the event. If he looses it would be divesting to the event right now. Just imagine a tough guy from the streets that looses to no bodies in the ring??? *


lmao, Gary Goodridge would definitely put up a good fight.


----------



## mamfi (Dec 8, 2007)

Gary would be a decent match for Kimbo for sure, and he'd be the first respectable opponant for Slice. Gary's a good fighter who's tough, and he has some real skills 
(not like brawling Tank), but he's not a top tier guy. I think it's a perfect match.


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Apr 19, 2007)

Butterbean via flying knee or headkick

But on a serious note, i would like to see the fight, but im not sure if it will happen.


----------

